

Ford opens up an API for your car - jonknee
http://openxcplatform.com/

======
Breakthrough
Wow, this is brilliant. It would be awesome if in a few years, there was a
standardized way to have "car applications" for various purposes (i.e. fuel
economy tracker, Grooveshark in the car, a media player, so on and so
fourth... the possibilities are endless). I'm curious to see if any other auto
manufacturers would be willing to implement this standard, but I'm pretty
hopeful as this appears to use a standard OBD-II port.

Ford has always been good in the technical areas (I recall they wanted to be
one of the first automobile manufacturers to totally get rid of CD players,
instead replacing them with USB ports), and seeing this makes me even more
proud to own one :)

------
doublerebel
Another underappreciated tech start in hardware. Appcelerator just announced
their partnership with Denso during Codestrong. The Lit Motors C-1 is said to
come with app integration. I sincerely hope more OEMs follow this lead, and I
hope to be working with them more myself shortly.

------
saym
Ford, thank you for taking steps towards the future. This move certainly puts
your company on the right path. As the son of a mechanic and a proud Ford
owner, I am excited to see what I can bring home and show off to my family.

